
Ability in Math does not reduce language, does reduce face recognition - CarolineW
http://m.pnas.org/content/113/18/4909.abstract
======
brudgers
Full text:
[http://m.pnas.org/content/113/18/4909.full](http://m.pnas.org/content/113/18/4909.full)

